# My 'Starter Projects' from a long time ago



## Tomlinson (Mar 22, 2017)

Like a lot of budding model engineers, I started with a Stuart Turner kit.

These were convenient.

Without a well provisioned workshop, they contained most of what was needed to complete the job.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 22, 2017)

Beauties as usual. Very nice.


----------



## justintro8487 (Jan 25, 2018)

Really nice


----------



## Hopper (Jan 27, 2018)

Very nice looking jobs indeed. Were the kits as expensive back then as they are now?


----------



## Tomlinson (Jan 28, 2018)

I can't remember what I paid for the kits back then but I think they were relatively cheaper. All castings seemed to be cheaper and more available.


----------



## Hardyes (Jan 28, 2018)

Tomlinson,
V nice models but a question. On the horizontal engine is the governor active or ornamental? I can see an eccentric strap on the flywheel side but can't fathom if or how that links to the governor Can you elaborate, please.
Bob D


----------



## Tomlinson (Jan 29, 2018)

The governor is a working one, the drive pulley is on the crankshaft behind the valve eccentric and the driven pulley is at the base of the governor. There is no belt fitted in this photo. The far eccentric is for the water pump.


----------



## Charles Lamont (Jan 29, 2018)

Very nice crisp work with just the right amount of finish.


----------



## Hardyes (Jan 29, 2018)

many thanks for the clarification
Bob D


----------

